# Need ideas for projects for mentally disabled people



## mpicker (Aug 29, 2011)

I do woodworking with people that are mentally disabled. They vary in age and I prepare all the pieces from cutting to predrilling. They nail and glue the projects together with as much help as they need. Anyone have ideas for projects that they will enjoy making and having afterwards that is also inexpensive and will not take forever to prepare? Already made box with sliding top, mini easel and book rest. Designs are welcomed too but most needed is ideas.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

How about raised pet bowl(s) stand ? Easy, useful, all over Fleabay.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Simple birdhouses?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Mentally "disabled" or mentally "impaired"? Something to consider.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

'Challenged '?


----------



## mpicker (Aug 29, 2011)

The people range from being able to do anything to sitting in a wheelchair communicating by pointing at pictures. There are people that help those that need help.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Simple shelf, small gift box that can be painted and Foot stool.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is a partial list of some items produced in different sheltered workshops I've consulted as a communication specialist.
Lap trays
Trays to fit wheel chairs
Simple cove edged boards to attach coat/hat hangers
edge grain cutting boards
Trivets 
Coat hanger stands
two step step stools
single step stool 
coasters
All sorts of boxes
All sorts of toys
Many of the items were sold. In one instance, State governmental offices contracted for several of the free standing coat hangers.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds like a rather full inclusion setting for these folks.

Visiting my mother in a multifunction assisted living facility, what I noticed as a useful need/desire would be picture frames (for family pictures) and small knick-knacks that would fit on small end/coffee tables. Bird houses have limited to NO utility in much of these facilities since the community space is nearly always small and not conducive to bird watching. Just a thought…


----------

